# New Gal: Advice on Used Jotul 600DV purchase



## Adirondack Girl (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi there,
I’m new here and hoping for advice before buying a very lightly used Jotul 600DV freestanding gas stove. It’s 10 years old but in excellent condition. It’s no longer hooked up and so I’m not able to check the flame or functionality. So I need to take the seller’s word for it.

I have been contemplating buying a new one but thought I should consider used. If I bought a new stove a 600DV would be more of a stove than I’m looking for and/or need. I would settle on something smaller if I bought new.

Are there any precautions you would suggest? Is there any reason buying a 10 yr old Jotul would be a bad idea? I was particularly interested in how much the flame has changed over the last 10 years… I am concerned about how it may look and how much progress has been made over the years on the quality of the flame.

Can this stove be easily converted from natural gas to propane? The manual seems to suggest yes but I’m worried since it’s a decade old. I also am under the impression it can be either a top vent or rear vent stove.... it's interchangeable, is that correct?

Getting parts could be challenging as there are limited dealers in the area and the ones listed don't have any on the floor to look at.

Anyone willing to make a ballpark range on what a 10 year old Firelight in excellent condition should run in price?

According to the manual, it doesn’t look like the 600DV has an option for a shorter leg accessory.
Any advice would be so helpful!
Thank you!
Jenn


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 1, 2012)

Adirondack Girl said:


> Are there any precautions you would suggest? Is there any reason buying a 10 yr old Jotul would be a bad idea? I was particularly interested in how much the flame has changed over the last 10 years…
> 
> *I would suggest you see if the seller still has the NG to LP conversion kit in his manual bag. All Jotul DV units come as NG, but have the LP regulator, Pilot Orifice & Burner Orifice in that bag. If not the kit is available from Best Fire in Green Island NY 518-687-2388.  *
> 
> ...


----------



## Adirondack Girl (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you so much for your help It's so great to talk to someone knowledgeable.

Apparently, they are way off in price since they are asking around $1400.  They are not the original owners as it was put in a home right before the home was put up for sale.  They say the unit was hardly used.

 I'm actually not in the ADKs... just grew up there.

I have 2 potential uses for the stove (different locations).  One would be LP the other NG.  I haven't really figured out which place I might use it.

I contacted one Jotul dealer who said the Jotul 300 was just redone and has a much better flame now... so I'm worried about the flame quality on the 600 and and it's also quite a beast of a unit (I've been told).

The local dealer also said he is booked out for a couple months for the install (past XMAS ....).  He could however get the unit in stock in about 1 1/2 weeks if I wanted to deal with installation with someone else..  

Do you think a VERY handy hubby is capable of running two 3" flexible vent pipes up our chimney (a factory built fireplace with a smallish 8" chimney run ) and handle the flashing and cap work, himself?  We could then hire our for the gas work which we currently have a gas log set at the moment so all the gas lines are there already.  It looks like venting is available online but these dealers have also put the fear of God in me about installation and so I'm worried about having my husband do it.

Thanks so much for your opinion....


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 2, 2012)

Adirondack Girl said:


> Thank you so much for your help It's so great to talk to someone knowledgeable.
> 
> Apparently, they are way off in price since they are asking around $1400. They are not the original owners as it was put in a home right before the home was put up for sale. They say the unit was hardly used.
> 
> ...


----------

